# Adaptec / BIOS *grrr*

## ruth

moin,

vor ein paar tagen hatte ich mal ein topic gestartet wegen scsi-raid

mit einem AHA 2940 UW.

das teil habe ich jetzt am we verbaut; ( neuer kleiner server aus altschrott *gg* )

als dsl router für daheim ok.  :Wink: 

das teil hat eigentlich super funktioniert...

BIS ich auf die webseite von adaptec geschaut hab...

ich hatte BIOS version 1.34, die neueste war 2.20...

musste ich natürlich sofort haben *grins*

das erste problem war dieses komische .exe format des archivs...

ich habe zwar 3 rechner daheim, aber keiner davon kann dieses komische format lesen...  :Wink: 

naja dieses problem hatte ich irgendwann gelöst... *gg*

als ich den rechner per bootfloppy gebootet hatte, kam während des BIOS

upgrades irgendwann Memory Error at <wirre_speicheradresse> ;-(

oops, hab ich mir gedacht, so'n shit...

na jut, hab ja eine sicherungskopie des BIOS erstellt, also zurück das ganze...

leider, leider: der gleiche fehler auch beim zurückflashen.

der von mir verbaute speicher hatte wohl _wirklich_ einen defekt, das weiss ich jetzt. und irgendwie funktionierte adaptecs tool dann nicht mehr -  oder zumindest nur noch die löschroutinen...  :Wink: 

tja, irgendwann hab ich den rechner dann doch resettet, das resultat kann sich jeder vorstellen, oder?  :Wink: 

aus isses mit'm BIOS - sowas ist mir auch noch ned passiert.. *ggrrrrr*

naja, bin gleichzeitig noch'n kleiner hobbyelektroniker, also hab ich mir gedacht, baust dir halt schnell'n eprommer.

das folgende hab ich mir rausgesucht:

http://svenqueisser.de/beprommer.html

die hardware sieht gut aus, denke ich...

hat jemand vielleicht einen noch einen vorschlag für einen 

anderen / besseren eprommer ?

ansonsten werd ich mir am nächsten we mal wieder tüchtig die finger verbrennen am lötkolben...  :Wink: 

der BIOS EEprom ist auch noch gelötet und nicht gesockelt.

naja:

ein eprommer daheim is ja nie verkehrt, jeder sollte sowas haben... *gg*

ach ja: ich weiss scho; warum ein BIOS updaten, wenns geht... - selber schuld...  mea culpa  :Wink: 

also, wenn jemand noch nen anderen vorschlag bzgl. Eprommer-hardware / software haben sollte, würde mich sehr drüber freuen.

gruss

rootshell

----------

